
Ask HN: How have you dealt with workaholism? - softwaredoug
For folks who can feel addicted to jobs, how do you cope? I sometimes struggle with taking on too much somewhat compulsively. I begin to get addicted to the attention and accomplishment, little else can matter. The tech world seems to value this high level of compulsive work where we lose touch with ourselves as human beings and sacrifice relationships and precious time In Life.<p>If you have faced this level of compulsive work, how have you coped or overcome the issue?
======
rawgabbit
When I was younger, I got sick and threw up in the parking lot and immediately
went to the work like a mad man. Looking back I realized I worked myself to
sickness for nothing. I can’t provide for my family if I work myself to death.

------
cable2600
I tried to cope, I got stressed and burned out.

